# Just got a PS3, any must have accessories/hacks?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

It should arrive in the next couple of days with GT5 and PlayTV, is there any else I need to get?


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

In terms of games, if your into racing games get F1 2010, brilliant game!! Maybe consider getting Playstation Move??

Adam


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure if Move really appeals to me, I have COD BO turning up soon, so looking forward to that


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah COD BO is a great game!! You'll get addicted to the online play though!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

They work as a great media server, Google 'PS3 Media Server' lets you stream from your PC. :thumb:


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

'Ducky' has a good point perfect for streaming content, unfortunately it doesn't work with content bought from iTunes.


----------

